# Chaz Poon



## Guest

> ...The tarpon are in the Chasshowitzka now, i know its a long drive for you but sure would be fun
> on a fly.


Bill is scouting for shiners today .  Eric and I have to get our honey-do's done but I'm game for the Chaz next weekend.  Can you give us a hint where to find the shiners or better yet hook up with Bill, Eric and I next weekend?.


----------



## Windsplitter

I'd be glad hook up with you next weekend, as for the shinners :-/ I sometimes catch a few behind
my boat house but havent seen any lately. I'll try chuming them up this week.


----------



## Guest

I'm sure Bill and Eris will chime in by the end of the day. Let's put something together for next weekend. I'll apply for my kitchen pass now.


----------



## deerfly

Sunday is Mothers day, the only way for me to get clearance is to piss her off something fierce.  Course she might want to go along, but I'd need to figure out what to do with the kids... :-/ 

I have to check if I have a baseball game Saturday or not too. Let me know what every one is thinking though, I definitely want to get out there with you guys. Gave the 12wt a run down last week, I'm ready in that dept. Just need something to cast at.


----------



## Guest

> Sunday is Mothers day, the only way for me to get clearance is to piss her off something fierce.  Course she might want to go along, but I'd need to figure out what to do with the kids...  :-/
> 
> I have to check if I have a baseball game Saturday or not too. Let me know what every one is thinking though, I definitely want to get out there with you guys. Gave the 12wt a run down last week, I'm ready in that dept. Just need something to cast at.


Yeah, got the reality check last night. Maybe she'll want to fish for tarpon : Houston, I think we have a problem. :-? Why isn't Father's day during the Tarpon run, maybe catch the tail end of it?


----------



## Windsplitter

The cold front may have changed things a bit, but i'm going out for a look friday after work.
Havent heard from Bill yet :-? ?


----------



## Guest

> The cold front may have changed things a bit, but i'm going out for a look friday after work.
> Havent heard from Bill yet :-? ?


Bill has been busy with getting a boat together for us to fish off of. ;D ;D ;D He'll chime in any time and hopefully with good news that "Black is Back"  Had a minor mechanical maulfunction. :-/ :-/


----------



## sea-n-spots

You got it,Black is Back. Compliments of Doug's Marine on West hwy. 50 in Weeki Wachee. Won't name names, but my regular guy told me he couldn't even look at it for 2-3 weeks. While I was there, he was workin feverishly on the Fish Cops boat. I ask if they had to wait 2-3 weeks ?  I suppose that relationship is over, but new guy did a da-n fine job. Dropped it off @ 6:00PM last night, and had it back at 10:30AM today. Let's take the poon room to the SIG, don't want to draw a crowd till we nail it all down....Sea-Ya !   Gotta be carefull when I talk to Ron, every time I say the word poon he gets this look : like it's a two syllable word ie.(POON-T--G)..... ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## JRH

> While I was there, he was workin feverishly on the Fish Cops boat. I ask if they had to wait 2-3 weeks ? I suppose that relationship is over


Hahaha. Nice! ;D


Glad to hear you got your boat back quickly.


-Jason


----------



## deerfly

> You got it,Black is Back. Compliments of Doug's Marine on West hwy. 50 in Weeki Wachee. Won't name names, but my regular guy told me he couldn't even look at it for 2-3 weeks. While I was there, he was workin feverishly on the Fish Cops boat. I ask if they had to wait 2-3 weeks ? I suppose that relationship is over, but new guy did a da-n fine job. Dropped it off @ 6:00PM last night, and had it back at 10:30AM today. Let's take the poon room to the SIG, don't want to draw a crowd till we nail it all down....Sea-Ya !  Gotta be carefull when I talk to Ron, every time I say the word poon he gets this look : like it's a two syllable word ie.(POON-T--G)..... ;D ;D ;D ;D


I was on the phone with Kathy there at Dougs yesterday looking for a water pump kit. All they had was an impellor, but gladly referred me to Pelican down in Hudson who happens to have the kit on the shelf. Real nice people there at Dougs though, definitely need to throw some business their way when I can. I'm glad they were able to get you up and running so quickly too, thats real service fer sure.


----------



## Guest

Thanks with the Black Mota tip. We'll give Dougs a shot.


----------



## deerfly

quick update, Bill's 60hp ran like a champ. Kudo's to Doug's. 

btw, that Lostman really flies with a 60hp  and is a beautiful skiff too. 

oh, almost forgot... The tarpon are out there. We saw a bunch of fish, I had two hits, one on fly the other on a top water plug. No solid hookups though. Bill had a hit from something too, but the hook pulled very quickly and it didn't make any fuss close enough to the surface to know whether it was a tarpon or not. My son Trey caught a rat red on a full size zara spook which was really fun to watch. 

The tarpon were tricky because we really could't predict where they would be rolling at any given moment. We tried to find places to stake out like on the deeper edges of some spoil banks and what not, but the fish were just moving around in the general area with no specific pattern. So we had to blind cast a lot. 

Still, it was really cool to see so many tarpon around though. Can't wait to get out there next weekend.


----------



## Guest

So this tarpon thing you all are getting together is this for the 3 muskateers or what??That being Cap Ron,deerfly,and Spotty!


----------



## sea-n-spots

> So this tarpon thing you all are getting together is this for the 3 muskateers or what??That being Cap Ron,deerfly,and Spotty!


Nope, just make the proper phone hook-ups. Be sure to bring your sun-screen and a bag full of patience. If I had to imagine a perfect tarpon day, it was Sat. Watchin Eric throw his #13 makes me know that I need to practice much more than I do. It was without doubt, the best day I've had on the water for a while. The mullet seemed to be held up on a small bar on the edge of the shallows, while the big shinners were making runs on the ones that ventured to far into the deeper water. Fish looked to be in the 30# to 50# range, but I did see one clear water that I'm sure was 100+. Trey AKA (Little Deerfly) did a bang-up job on his redfish. Kudos to him, he hung in there with us all day. He then made the run home from the top of the platform. Trey, your welcome on my barge anytime. All in all, a really great day. It got a little warm around 1:00 PM, me and Eric both wishin we had a cold one or two or three. Long answer to your ?, just call and then show-up. Only thing is, you are sworn to secrecy cause we spent the whole day surrounded by fish and only 4-5 boats. I have pics of Trey's fish that I'll post tonight or early am. Eric, it was my pleasure to fish with you and Trey as well as drinkin beer after. Call when ya get a break, I'll be ready......Sea-Ya !     


PS. Forgot to tell Eric that Aron, (guy in the Panga) boated one just after we left.  :'( :'( :'(  Next trip, the Fish God goes with us


----------



## Guest

Boy, I was pulling for ya and glad you guys at least spotted them.   Good to hear lildeerfly was able to salvage the day.


----------



## deerfly

> So this tarpon thing you all are getting together is this for the 3 muskateers or what??That being Cap Ron,deerfly,and Spotty!


r u being a wise guy or r u just jealous! ;D

Like Bill said, you gotta' wedge your way into the loop.  And as he said, we can't go online here with some of these spots. Not that guides own the water, but these locations were given to Bill by people that make a living out there. So out of respect we have to show some discretion. 

Based on what we saw and reports from a few others though, I'd bet you can find them in 4'-7' of water anywhere a falling tide brings bait out to the gulf between Cedar Key and Anclote as long as the boat traffic is light. 

Stay tuned, I'm sure something will firm up for this weekend too and problay the one after and the one after that and so on.


----------



## deerfly

> If I had to imagine a perfect tarpon day, it was Sat. Watchin Eric throw his #13 makes me know that I need to practice much more than I do.


Bill, that was a 12wt, after about 2.5hrs and a 150 casts or so it became a 13wt and by the time we decided to call it quits it was a 14wt. 

Trey and I had a blast too. We'll have to start pinning down some plans for this weekend.


----------



## Guest

> If I had to imagine a perfect tarpon day, it was Sat. Watchin Eric throw his #13 makes me know that I need to practice much more than I do.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill, that was a 12wt, after about 2.5hrs and a 150 casts or so it became a 13wt and by the time we decided to call it quits it was a 14wt.
> 
> Trey and I had a blast too. We'll have to start pinning down some plans for this weekend.
Click to expand...

Sounds like a good reason to learn on the 10wt for me. Buy the time I even get close to one is should be a 12.


----------



## deerfly

> If I had to imagine a perfect tarpon day, it was Sat. Watchin Eric throw his #13 makes me know that I need to practice much more than I do.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill, that was a 12wt, after about 2.5hrs and a 150 casts or so it became a 13wt and by the time we decided to call it quits it was a 14wt.
> 
> Trey and I had a blast too. We'll have to start pinning down some plans for this weekend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a good reason to learn on the 10wt for me. Buy the time I even get close to one is should be a 12.
Click to expand...

Yeah, no kidding. I haven't had that 12wt out of the tube in maybe 5yrs and I'm still feeling it a bit. I was doing OK at first, but got progressively sloppy as time went on. Lots and lots and lots of blind casting. I'm still not convinced just staking out and waiting for a rolling fish is the right thing etiher, unless you really have a funnel or travel zone figured out, which we don't, at least not yet.  

I was telling Bill while we were out there that a 10wt is probably fine for most of the fish we were seeing. Personally, I don't think a 10wt is really enough for tarpon over 50lbs or so unless they jump themselves silly though. You end up fighting them way too long and risk over stressing them. Much better if you can get them to boat in about 20 minutes or so, which is much easier with a 12wt. But a 10wt in that area should do it for all but the larger fish. I'll most likely bring my 10wt too on the next trip and take my chances with it if blind casting turns out to be the technique de'jur again.


----------



## tom_in_orl

So I might be in your area this weekend dropping off some more shirts for deerfly. ;D

What would I need to do to get in on this party. ;D I don't need to fish either. I would be happy being a photo/video guy for the adventure.


----------



## Guest

> If I had to imagine a perfect tarpon day, it was Sat. Watchin Eric throw his #13 makes me know that I need to practice much more than I do.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill, that was a 12wt, after about 2.5hrs and a 150 casts or so it became a 13wt and by the time we decided to call it quits it was a 14wt.
> 
> Trey and I had a blast too. We'll have to start pinning down some plans for this weekend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a good reason to learn on the 10wt for me.  Buy the time I even get close to one is should be a 12.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, no kidding. I haven't had that 12wt out of the tube in maybe 5yrs and I'm still feeling it a bit. I was doing OK at first, but got progressively sloppy as time went on. Lots and lots and lots of blind casting. I'm still not convinced just staking out and waiting for a rolling fish is the right thing etiher, unless you really have a funnel or travel zone figured out, which we don't, at least not yet.
> 
> I was telling Bill while we were out there that a 10wt is probably fine for most of the fish we were seeing. Personally, I don't think a 10wt is really enough for tarpon over 50lbs or so unless they jump themselves silly though. You end up fighting them way too long and risk over stressing them. Much better if you can get them to boat in about 20 minutes or so, which is much easier with a 12wt. But a 10wt in that area should do it for all but the larger fish. I'll most likely bring my 10wt too on the next trip and take my chances with it if blind casting turns out to be the technique de'jur again.
Click to expand...


On the 10wt wouldn't you just break off if the fight gets too long? :-/   Reality is that I would break off or more  she would more likely spit the fly back at me.   At that point I would have good reason to invest in the 12 wt.   With the ratio of 1 out of 100 I could wait till I hooked the 99th fish before I have to buy a 12 wt. ;D ;D


----------



## deerfly

yes, you could break the fish off. But don't use the rod, grab the line/backing by hand and break it. Otherwise you risk breaking the rod. Fortunately though, most of the larger tarpon have a knack for getting off on their own long before your're ready.


----------



## Guest

> yes, you could break the fish off. But don't use the rod, grab the line/backing by hand and break it. Otherwise you risk breaking the rod. Fortunately though, most of the larger tarpon have a knack for getting off on their own long before your're ready.


Yeah, I was thinking a 20 min ride and I would be done, nevermind the fish. :-/ Of course the wood would last for weeks.


----------



## Windsplitter

Glad you found the fish  sorry i missed out, maybe next time. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Guest

r u being a wise guy or r u just jealous! from deerfly! I am always a wiseguy! thats ok we have tarpon in our back yard to!


----------



## deerfly

> So I might be in your area this weekend dropping off some more shirts for deerfly. ;D
> 
> What would I need to do to get in on this party. ;D I don't need to fish either. I would be happy being a photo/video guy for the adventure.


damn, how'd I let that shirt thing slip.  Can't believe my wife hasn't been after me about her new shirt either, ya know women and new clothes and all. If you're still game to make a stop at BP I'll get a shirt and color picked out by sunrise. 

All I can fish this weekend will be sat afternoon. I have to coach a baseball game in the morning and sunday we're taking the team to a Devil Rays game. I've mentioned my scheduling constraints to Bill but we'll have to see how the plans jive with the guys that have boats.


----------



## deerfly

> r u being a wise guy or r u just jealous! from deerfly! I am always a wiseguy! thats ok we have tarpon in our back yard to!


yessiree we do and I believe Bill will be doing a recon trip a little closer to home tomorrow too.


----------



## sea-n-spots

OK you've all read the reports, (The Fish are Here) Wind got up pretty good yesterday, and the arm was mush until last night. Got reports yesterday(reliable) that there are fish all the way down to Bayport. Going to try to recon today or tomorrow. Will be fishing both days this weekend for sure. Tom, if you're going to be over this way, make contact so we can count heads and boats. After Sat. I went to buy leader material, and my friend asked if I wanted IGFA or Get the fish to the boat stuff ? We decided to use the cable from the winch on the trailer. Ron says he's out of pocket again. :'(  Get that kitchen pass and let's GO ! Anyway, the people planning for this weekend need to talk and get a plan. 
Here's the highlight of the day on Sat. Trey's redfish banged a topwater, and he did a fine job with it.  WTG  Trey !   I'm trying to remember what his Dad and I caught that day(anything at all)  :-/ Lookin forward to it....Sea-Ya !


----------



## sea-n-spots

> r u being a wise guy or r u just jealous! from deerfly! I am always a wiseguy! thats ok we have tarpon in our back yard to!


Gotta ask, do the Tarpon in your back yard seem to mind the Flamingos being there ?  ;D ;D ;D


----------



## deerfly

> OK you've all read the reports, (The Fish are Here) Wind got up pretty good yesterday, and the arm was mush until last night. Got reports yesterday(reliable) that there are fish all the way down to Bayport. Going to try to recon today or tomorrow. Will be fishing both days this weekend for sure. Tom, if you're going to be over this way, make contact so we can count heads and boats. After Sat. I went to buy leader material, and my friend asked if I wanted IGFA or Get the fish to the boat stuff ? We decided to use the cable from the winch on the trailer. Ron says he's out of pocket again. :'( Get that kitchen pass and let's GO ! Anyway, the people planning for this weekend need to talk and get a plan.
> Here's the highlight of the day on Sat. Trey's redfish banged a topwater, and he did a fine job with it.  WTG Trey ! I'm trying to remember what his Dad and I caught that day(anything at all) :-/ Lookin forward to it....Sea-Ya !


yeah, its all about the hero shot isn't it!  Without a picture or live video, no one cares about the tarpon that grabbed my fly or the one that threw 6' of water in the air trying to kill that same spook hanging in that redfish's mouth or the fish that blasted your mirolure. Lucky for us Bill at least you and I saw those those things. Based on my son's fishing report none of that really happened. ;D And now theres pictures to prove it!


----------



## tom_in_orl

> Tom, if you're going to be over this way, make contact so we can count heads and boats.


If I head out that way it will be Sunday. I am working hard to get my motor running properly again. I am going to give it one more try and then its off to the real mechanic. 

Let me know some more details and I will put in for my pass with the wife.


----------



## Guest

I want to go tarpon fishing...I miss the action......which it will be better for me to take 18ft center console or gheenoe classic for tarpon? Which boat ramp u guys heading to?


----------



## Guest

> r u being a wise guy or r u just jealous! from deerfly! I am always a wiseguy! thats ok we have tarpon in our back yard to!
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta ask, do the Tarpon in your back yard seem to mind the Flamingos being there ?  ;D ;D ;D
Click to expand...

Urban Poon.


----------



## sea-n-spots

Ron, you ain't rite. That's funny funny stuff. ;D ;D Guess after poon season, we'll be off to see the shrink...   Do what ya can for the weekend, lets Gooooo !!!
The way things look now, we'll be launching at CFBC. More sheltered water,shorter run etc. Gotta do it early. I hear that parking is in demand. We need to know who's goin.....Sea-Ya !


----------



## deerfly

> Ron, you ain't rite. That's funny funny stuff. ;D ;D Guess after poon season, we'll be off to see the shrink...  Do what ya can for the weekend, lets Gooooo !!!
> The way things look now, we'll be launching at CFBC. More sheltered water,shorter run etc. Gotta do it early. I hear that parking is in demand. We need to know who's goin.....Sea-Ya !


I can only play saturday after coaching my son's baseball game, which should be over around 10:30am. So its a Saturday afternoon afair for me or nothing. Sunday is defeinitely out. Me and the other coaches are taking the team to a Devil's Ray game.


----------



## Guest

I call this inspiration










[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## deerfly

> I call this inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


jeez, there goes my day.  I can't wait until lil deerfly logs in and sees that.


----------



## Guest

> I call this inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> jeez, there goes my day.   I can't wait until lil deerfly logs in and sees that.
Click to expand...

I givith but do you want me to takeith away?


----------



## deerfly

> I call this inspiration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> jeez, there goes my day.  I can't wait until lil deerfly logs in and sees that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I givith but do you want me to takeith away?
Click to expand...

no, he knows what its all about and it ain't the hokey pokey. :


----------



## sea-n-spots

So, is this what you've been doing all those days we been listening to "I can't get a kitchen pass". :   Since you can't go this weekend, tell her she can poll me and deerfly around


----------



## Guest

> ...)   Since you can't go this weekend,....


     

I said I don't know when.  :-/  Sunday is out for me but I'm working on Saturday.   Now if she'll pole of for that matter even ride on the boat with me, you guys are on your own. ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## deerfly

Ron, that kinda looks like the transom on by buddies Dolphin 18.


----------



## Guest

> Ron, that kinda looks like the transom on by buddies Dolphin 18.


Does your buddy know you were looking at his transom ;D ;D ;D If it looks like that one let's abandon Bill and catch a ride with her, I mean him. ;D ;D ;D


----------

